# Which female had the best breast implants?



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I know this is random but majority of the WWE divas past and present all had breast implants. Even the bosses daughter. The only people who I know don't have them are Stacy and AJ Lee. So. Here are pics of Stephanie, Torrie, Sable, Sunny, Chyna, Nikki Bella, Trish, Mickie James and Lita. Who do you think had the best?


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Stephanie's look horrible now. I'll say Mickie James since I didn't know they were fake for a long while.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

For me, Chyna. Her tits looked rock hard.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Did Sunny really have fakies? If so her.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Lita's were pretty fucking epic once she started letting them hang out everywhere during the Rated R stuff.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I rarely ever like fake ones, unless they look real. Steph's early ones were the best. Emma's are okay too.


----------



## DJRick (Jan 12, 2014)

Lita


----------



## FlawlessK (Feb 8, 2015)

the big show


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Did Sunny really have fakies? If so her.


Yeah she really did. She got them in the 90s I was shocked that she had fake ones. Hers looked so natural!!!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

AJrama said:


> Stephanie's look horrible now. I'll say Mickie James since I didn't know they were fake for a long while.


They looked horrible when she first got them!!! She was better natural!!!


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great fucking thread


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome 1 said:


> Great fucking thread


Sarcasm?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Barbara Bush (the EMT that Ivory attacked).


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks12 said:


> Sarcasm?



No way dude, I love boobies.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome 1 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcasm?
> ...


Which one was the best then?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Lita and Mickie James to me since they are still perky and in rear form. *


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Nikki's are unreal.

She shows them off on Total Divas.... 

The nipple placement....
The clevage with and without bra....
The hang of the titty....

It's perfection.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sable. 

Stacy Keibler 

I honestly have no idea. I would need to handle the evidence before I draw any conclusions.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Dunno.

I'm not into fake tits anyway.

I'm an ass-man.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nikki gets my vote. Just wow. :clap


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Batz said:


> Nikki gets my vote. Just wow.


Hers are good. Let's wait and see in 10 years how they look look at Stephanie's.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

I like Emma, Nikki, Mickie, Trish and Torrie's


----------



## BrooklynNXT (Nov 30, 2014)

Attitude Era Steph 
Mickie James 
Trish 
Lita 
Kaitlyn


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I love Trish and Kaitlyn's tits.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Easily Lita. She went braless for years and they were never rock hard on her chest. Great tit job. Nikkis are great as well. Those two are head and shoulders (and breasts) above everyone else when it comes to quality fake tits.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

The problem is that almost all breast implants look good with clothes on. It's nude where the flaws start to show. The scars and at certain angles.

Usually larger implants hide the scars better and higher bodyfat makes the implants blend in better.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yup. Implants look like crap compared to natural boobs. I had a friend who could always spot them on someone. They don't look the same even with clothes on.

Girls with small boobs need to just get over it. There are plenty of other ways to still be attractive.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I've told y'all before that line is an oxymoron. Fake bewbs look like doo doo bukkake.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Rodgers said:


> :sodone


OMG THAT HANG.

The natural looking droop of a titty like Nikki's separates the bad implants from the good.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> The problem is that almost all breast implants look good with clothes on. It's nude where the flaws start to show. The scars and at certain angles.
> 
> Usually larger implants hide the scars better and higher bodyfat makes the implants blend in better.


So your saying Trish and Nikki probably look bad without clothes? We all know Stephanie does.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nikki for sure, I normally hate the way breast implants look but my god her's are delicious looking.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Kaitlyn is number 1 here.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

TheDazzler said:


> Kaitlyn is number 1 here.


She has breast implants?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheDazzler said:


> Kaitlyn is number 1 here.


I will say Nikki, but Kaitlyn would be 1A


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Punt said:


> OMG THAT HANG.
> 
> The natural looking droop of a titty like Nikki's separates the bad implants from the good.


Hopefully, she doesn't do anything else to her body or she'll end up looking like a fake, plastic doll like Eva Marie does.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

after seeing those gifs....i'll go with nikki.

trish's tits looked so fake when she debuted in wwf, but she was so sexy


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

XLNC04 said:


> after seeing those gifs....i'll go with nikki.
> 
> trish's tits looked so fake when she debuted in wwf, but she was so sexy


She always had them but took them out when she retired. Hers were so easy to tell they were fake. It just didn't look nice. Stephanie is another one. Lita and Nikk had some good surgeons but still rather have natural ones than fake ones. After years, it will just sag.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Lita's by a landslide


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

steph's looked bad when she got them. people talk about when she had that gap when she got "arrested" but in 2001 she had saggy fat girl tits and worst of all she paid for them


i liked sunny's fake tits in her peak because they were only a c and was in good proportion. 
Having said that i like big fake tits so ive always liked sable's. believe it or not her fully loaded bikini was after dhe had a reduction

nikki bellas fake tits have worked wonders for her.


dont be a snob boob jobs are good


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Its really not even close
Its really not even close


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I would say Maryse has fantastic boobs and we all we fortuned to see them uncovered in Playboy. Also Kaitlyn semms to have amazing boobs, but we never really seen them uncovered. Same goes for Lita's.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Its really not even close
> Its really not even close


I wonder how they look uncovered?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

9hunter said:


> steph's looked bad when she got them. people talk about when she had that gap when she got "arrested" but in 2001 she had saggy fat girl tits and worst of all she paid for them
> 
> 
> i liked sunny's fake tits in her peak because they were only a c and was in good proportion.
> ...


When did Stephanie get saggy fat girl tits? Oh her father paid for them which is really weird. I mean Stacy Keibler didn't have fake breast and she's hot!!


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Lita.

Looked natural, bounced around like crazy, no weird shape, not really the balloon size of other girls.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki da best!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

The fact that everybody went from being apathetic about Nikki and considering her the ugly sister to suddenly being enamoured with her speaks volumes about her boob job.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Trish Status anyone?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

haribo said:


> The fact that everybody went from being apathetic about Nikki and considering her the ugly sister to suddenly being enamoured with her speaks volumes about her boob job.


That's got to her a bit. People didn't find her attractive until she had her breast implants! Ouch!!!! Still I tink Brie is prettier and didn't feel insecure to get fake breast. As well as Stephane's.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

ceeder said:


> Lita.
> 
> Looked natural, bounced around like crazy, no weird shape, not really the balloon size of other girls.


I have no idea who her surgeon was but they did a good job!!!! Like for real they looked so real!!! Trish looked too fake


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lita 100%


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Lita 100%


Hers looked soo real it's amazing!!! What do you think about Stephanie's?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Hers looked soo real it's amazing!!! What do you think about Stephanie's?



To be honest they looked pretty damn good in 2003. But that be due to the fact she got a bit chubby that year.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hers looked soo real it's amazing!!! What do you think about Stephanie's?
> ...


2003 they looked good but when she got them at first, it looked horrribel on her and was painfully obvious that she had them done. You would think a women who's father is very very rich would get the best surgeon to get her breast look good!!! After 2003 it was saggy!!! This was her in 2005. What about Trish's breast? They did not look good on her because whenever she wore the bikini, it's so obvious that she had them done and the gap between them here!!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> 2003 they looked good but when she got them at first, it looked horrribel on her and was painfully obvious that she had them done. You would think a women who's father is very very rich would get the best surgeon to get her breast look good!!! After 2003 it was saggy!!! This was her in 2005. What about Trish's breast? They did not look good on her because whenever she wore the bikini, it's so obvious that she had them done and the gap between them here!!


After 2004 her boobs would pretty much resemble bowling balls in a pair of tube socks! At least she had a couple good years in her prime 2002-2003. She pretty much has to wear a titanium bra these days to keep them up and together. 

Trish's breast were pretty nice when she first started. But in her segments she would always wear a push up bra to make them look better than the ever were. You are right about the bikini part. Not that great.

Lita owns all.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Gotta go with Sunny on this one.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > 2003 they looked good but when she got them at first, it looked horrribel on her and was painfully obvious that she had them done. You would think a women who's father is very very rich would get the best surgeon to get her breast look good!!! After 2003 it was saggy!!! This was her in 2005. What about Trish's breast? They did not look good on her because whenever she wore the bikini, it's so obvious that she had them done and the gap between them here!!
> ...


Remember when Stephanie got arrested? That pic is still in my mine! I can't imagine how they look uncovered Ewww. When did Trish have implants? I thought it was in 2002? Here is a pic of Stephanie eww


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

the44boz said:


> Gotta go with Sunny on this one.


They look so real!!!!!!! Like you wouldn't even know that they were fake!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Hopefully, she doesn't do anything else to her body or she'll end up looking like a fake, plastic doll like Eva Marie does.


Why because she has fake tits and and spray tan? Thats bugger all really especially in pro wrestling. Takes more than that to be a "barbie doll".


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, there is no such thing as good breast implants.


----------



## Deluxeones (Jul 6, 2013)

Lita has always the most "natural" looking implants. Some come close but her's have always been the best!


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

_Torrie Wilson_ bama4


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

KnockEmOut said:


> _Torrie Wilson_


Her's looked really real and it fit her perfectly


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Deluxeones said:


> Lita has always the most "natural" looking implants. Some come close but her's have always been the best!


What about Trish?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Where Maryse tits fake ?

If so hers were pretty amazing also


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Where Maryse tits fake ?
> 
> If so hers were pretty amazing also


Hers are good.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Remember when Stephanie got arrested? That pic is still in my mine! I can't imagine how they look uncovered Ewww. When did Trish have implants? I thought it was in 2002? Here is a pic of Stephanie eww


I remember. And I rather forget lol. Just horrible. 

This is the Stephanie I like to remember.










:yum:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

When it came to looking like they were pretty damn close to being natural: Torrie bama4


When it came to looking like they were ridiculous yet still awesome: Jillian kada


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Stephanie got arrested? That pic is still in my mine! I can't imagine how they look uncovered Ewww. When did Trish have implants? I thought it was in 2002? Here is a pic of Stephanie eww
> ...


Only time they looked good was in 2003. Just imagine what they look like now with that nasty gap. Ewwww!!!!!! 2001-2002 looked bad.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> When it came to looking like they were pretty damn close to being natural: Torrie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Debra?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Call the every day sexism squad, the Seth Rollins penis size thread is closed while this one stays open so we can pointlessly discuss boob jobs :')

*


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

just1988 said:


> *Call the every day sexism squad, the Seth Rollins penis size thread is closed while this one stays open so we can pointlessly discuss boob jobs :')
> 
> *


Okay. If you don't like don't read it!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Only time they looked good was in 2003. Just imagine what they look like now with that nasty gap. Ewwww!!!!!! 2001-2002 looked bad.


Yup Steph's top years were pretty much 2000 and 2003. Unfortunately in 2003 was when Triple H started to form her into Chyna 2.0


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Torrie is the best ever at everything.

Nikki is up there, though.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Only time they looked good was in 2003. Just imagine what they look like now with that nasty gap. Ewwww!!!!!! 2001-2002 looked bad.
> ...


Do you agree that Stephanie is the type of women who only looks good with makeup? I think so. Here's a pic of her without makeup and yikes!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks12 said:


> What about Debra?


In my book: Jillian's > Torrie's ≥ Debra's.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > What about Debra?
> ...


Yeah I agree with you. Torrie's was an A++


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Do you agree that Stephanie is the type of women who only looks good with makeup? I think so. Here's a pic of her without makeup and yikes!!!!


Yeah, not a pretty sight. But its really her linebacker shoulders & square jaw that makes me go limp.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

None, silicone tits = confirmed 0/10. It's why almost none of the divas make me hard bar a few, they either have small (which can still be compensated) or fake tits (dealbreaker). The difference between natural (big) and fake tits is about as big as the difference between a vagina and a dick: Just because they are both genitals doesn't mean I like both of them.

Honestly fake tits are more for trannys, I can't take women with fake tits seriously, not even in a sexual way. Small tits are easily the lesser evil of the two. I can still get horny for Lana (not even that small but natural) because of her hourglass shape but the rest of "hot" divas, who also have worse tits to waist than waist ratios than her don't do it for me, especially with the fake tits. I don't even like Paige but because she's got great legs, a decent ass a a good waist to hips ratio she's still kinda hot to me, if she had fake tits she'd easily be in the "no thanks jeff" category otherwise.

In summary:

Big tits > small tits > fake tits (******).


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Loudness said:


> None, silicone tits = confirmed 0/10. It's why almost none of the divas make me hard bar a few, they either have small (which can still be compensated) or fake tits (dealbreaker). The difference between natural (big) and fake tits is about as big as the difference between a vagina and a dick: Just because they are both genitals doesn't mean I like both of them.
> 
> Honestly fake tits are more for trannys, I can't take women with fake tits seriously, not even in a sexual way. Small tits are easily the lesser evil of the two. I can still get horny for Lana (not even that small but natural) because of her hourglass shape but the rest of "hot" divas, who also have worse tits to waist than waist ratios than her don't do it for me, especially with the fake tits. I don't even like Paige but because she's got great legs, a decent ass a a good waist to hips ratio she's still kinda hot to me, if she had fake tits she'd easily be in the "no thanks jeff" category otherwise.
> 
> ...












Hey, who are you referring to as a ****** with fake tits?










Oh wait he probably means I just look like a ****** with fake tits... Yeah, he's right.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I love the way theres all these people acting like if one of the Divas with fake tits came on to them they'd be all "ewww gross you've got fake boobs" in reality you'd fall over yourself trying to cop a feel.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Hey, who are you referring to as a ****** with fake tits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think she's hot but I like Stephanie a lot. Easily my Nr.2 behind Lana. Her charisma and size dwarfs almost the whole roster and her mic skills are great. One of the few women in WWE that I can actually take serious. Yeah, she'd probably be better with real tits but let's be real, in her case it's mic skills and charisma that matters, not looks in a sexy way, but rather in a commanding way - alas her size. It was funny seeing her wrestle Brie and completely dwarf her and throw stiffer punches than a real wrestler. I think she has the talent to go in the ring if she wanted.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Loudness said:


> Just_Bring_It101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, who are you referring to as a ****** with fake tits?
> ...


Don't think Stephanie has a lot of charisma. I don't think maybe to some but majority wouldn't care if she left and she's not one of those people who you had to see every week like with Sable, Chyna, Lita and Trish. Steph is a pretty woman but only wrestling fans find her hot while people who don't watch wrestling say she's not hot and has a manly face. No joke I've showed pics of Steph to my non wrestling fans and they said she's not pretty.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I love the way theres all these people acting like if one of the Divas with fake tits came on to them they'd be all "ewww gross you've got fake boobs" in reality you'd fall over yourself trying to cop a feel.


Not all you know. Some people just don't like it including myself.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Loudness said:
> 
> 
> > None, silicone tits = confirmed 0/10. It's why almost none of the divas make me hard bar a few, they either have small (which can still be compensated) or fake tits (dealbreaker). The difference between natural (big) and fake tits is about as big as the difference between a vagina and a dick: Just because they are both genitals doesn't mean I like both of them.
> ...


Funny cause Stephanie before breast implants had nice boobs. I mean they were small but no too small. Her body is not appealing at all. Lana is gourgeous but does she purposely stick out her butt to make it big? Trish breast looked so fake it was bad haha.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Loudness said:


> I don't think she's hot but I like Stephanie a lot. Easily my Nr.2 behind Lana. Her charisma and size dwarfs almost the whole roster and her mic skills are great. One of the few women in WWE that I can actually take serious. Yeah, she'd probably be better with real tits but let's be real, in her case it's mic skills and charisma that matters, not looks in a sexy way, but rather in a commanding way - alas her size. It was funny seeing her wrestle Brie and completely dwarf her and throw stiffer punches than a real wrestler. I think she has the talent to go in the ring if she wanted.


You're right she does have talent, good mic skills, is actually a pretty good wrestler (summerslam match was impressive.). She has definitely improved over the years.

She still looks like a ****** though, lol.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> You're right she does have talent, good mic skills, is actually a pretty good wrestler (summerslam match was impressive.). She has definitely improved over the years.
> 
> She still looks like a ****** though, lol.


Well she's not that hot, but I wouldn't say ******. Internet days I say.

Honestly I don't care. Unless a girl has boobs like Taeler Hendrix I tend to take much more attention to mic skills and charisma or even ring skills, although Naomi is an exception because she's got the best ass and is equally as athletic, although when it comes to females athleticism and booties go hand in hand so I'm not surprised. Amazing Kong is one of my all time-fave Wrestler,as is Angelina Love but I find them both physically...well not attractive to say nicely.

But yeah, that Summerslam match proved she has IT. If she were a wrestler and actually lived up to her potential (that we've seen) I wouldn't mind her squashing the Division and beeing a Champion for years until somebody like Hamada, Kong, Alissa Flash or Sara Del Rey came up to beat her. She has the best mic skills, better than most males so it wouldn't be overbooking to have her dominate it. 

Now she's not a wrestler, but if she was one, she'd surely have drawn big numbers. Gina Carano and Rhonda Rousey are the only two other names I can mention that could have been as big as her. Not mentioning Lana cause she can't wrestle...plus I got mad even when The Rock was talking about her like a hooker. Better keep her in a talking role.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Loudness said:


> Well she's not that hot, but I wouldn't say ******. Internet days I say.
> 
> Honestly I don't care. Unless a girl has boobs like Taeler Hendrix I tend to take much more attention to mic skills and charisma or even ring skills, although Naomi is an exception because she's got the best ass and is equally as athletic, although when it comes to females athleticism and booties go hand in hand so I'm not surprised. Amazing Kong is one of my all time-fave Wrestler,as is Angelina Love but I find them both physically...well not attractive to say nicely.
> 
> ...



I agree in terms of her having the potential to dominant. It's the combination of her charisma, wrestling skill, and body size that would make her a long reigning champ. 

But sometimes she tries to portray herself as very hot, when in reality, she has a rather mannish frame and her face is kinda suspect too. I would say her best feature is probably her boobs when they are pushed together and covered up. 

The interesting thing she never used to have a big frame in 2001 and before. It was after she hooked up with Triple H she started to get Bigger everywhere, including her chest, lol. But you're right, her mic skills got better, her charisma got better, and wrestling skills. Shes' athletic for sure.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Mickie Jamies OMG


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> I agree in terms of her having the potential to dominant. It's the combination of her charisma, wrestling skill, and body size that would make her a long reigning champ.
> 
> But sometimes she tries to portray herself as very hot, when in reality, she has a rather mannish frame and her face is kinda suspect too. I would say her best feature is probably her boobs when they are pushed together and covered up.
> 
> The interesting thing she never used to have a big frame in 2001 and before. It was after she hooked up with Triple H she started to get Bigger everywhere, including her chest, lol. But you're right, her mic skills got better, her charisma got better, and wrestling skills. Shes' athletic for sure.


Frame is actually genetic.

The only reason her frame appears bigger is because she made from it - due to training. When talking about frame it's all about height and width, and your frame grows proportionally to your size but you need a big frame to actually look big. 

For males huge frames are guys like Roman Reigns, Wade Barrett, Randy Orton - basically the guys that don't have to turn to mass-monsters yet appeal big. 

Then look at Seth Rollins when he stood next to Randy Orton. Same thickness, if not thicker but Randy Orton completely towered over him because he is much wider than he'll ever be, no matter how much drugs Seth Rollins takes, that's genetics If a guy like Wade Barrett for example would be juiced out of his brains he'd even make Ryback look small next to him, he's a genetic freak. 

In the NBA there's Dwight Howard who is well-known for this (his frame), his shoulders are legendary and he can even dwarf guys who are theoretically bigger than him even though he's skinny but his height and width just makes up for it.

My point is regarding to Steph her frame was always big, the difference between small and big woman frames aren't as big as when it comes to men. Nikki Bella has the same muscle mass as Steph but she's still smaller. Why? She doesn't have Stepths width and height. Though since we're talking about females that might not neccessarily be a bad thing either. 

Still, in Stephs case, it works in her favour.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

Enma. They look pretty natural


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lita's, holy shit during her Rated R run those puppy's got fly.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Loudness said:


> Frame is actually genetic.
> 
> The only reason her frame appears bigger is because she made from it - due to training. When talking about frame it's all about height and width, and your frame grows proportionally to your size but you need a big frame to actually look big.
> 
> ...


Nikki is pretty comparable to Steph, but I would definitely say Steph is a lot wider, has bigger shoulders, and arms.

I would say it works in Steph's favor as being the dominant figure in the WWE and that translates to her charisma/mic skills and in ring ability. But not so much in looks. But you mentioned that her looks didn't affect your opinion of her anyways.

I just think for most guys that care about the diva's and woman wrestling in the WWE are also looking for a hot, sexy, feminine champion. And I don't think Steph fits that fold.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Nikki is pretty comparable to Steph, but I would definitely say Steph is a lot wider, has bigger shoulders, and arms.
> 
> I would say it works in Steph's favor as being the dominant figure in the WWE and that translates to her charisma/mic skills and in ring ability. But not so much in looks. But you mentioned that her looks didn't affect your opinion of her anyways.
> 
> I just think for most guys that care about the diva's and woman wrestling in the WWE are also looking for a hot, sexy, feminine champion. And I don't think Steph fits that fold.


Yeah that was my point exactly. Steph and Nikki are about the same in musclemass, but Nikki is shorter, narrower and has wider hips - a more womanly frame. It's funny actually - good size genetics for a woman are actually bad real life genetics, as they're man-like standards. I actually love extremely feminine women (enormous tits-small waist-wide hips) but I still think that females with a build like Stephanie look more legit than smaller girls.

Then again during the pre-steroid era the strongest woman in the world had big tits, small waist, large hips and thick legs so maybe tits and asses actually matter even for females. Without silicone and steroids it was all genetics that mattered, and looking at those pics you can tell even strongwomen were full of female, rather male hormones:



















Even her biceps was feminine lol.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Loudness said:


> Yeah that was my point exactly. Steph and Nikki are about the same in musclemass, but Nikki is shorter, narrower and has wider hips - a more womanly frame. It's funny actually - good size genetics for a woman are actually bad real life genetics, as they're man-like standards. I actually love extremely feminine women (enormous tits-small waist-wide hips) but I still think that females with a build like Stephanie look more legit than smaller girls.
> 
> Then again during the pre-steroid era the strongest woman in the world had big tits, small waist, large hips and thick legs so maybe tits and asses actually matter even for females. Without silicone and steroids it was all genetics that mattered, and looking at those pics you can tell even strongwomen were full of female, rather male hormones:
> 
> ...


Wow. That's really interesting actually. They still look atheletic but have a great pair of big natural tits and killer legs to match. Digging the tight waist too. You're right about the arms looking really feminine lol

I agree that Steph probably looks more legit than 90% of the other diva's. It's her height and frame that make her look fierce, pretty big arms too. She's got the charisma to match it too. 

I guess she has aged a bit over the years and maybe that's why her look has changed. But she has gotten noticeably more bulky/muscular over these past couple years. I think she may be on some sort of GH or Steroid, or has at least tried it. Do you think thats true or do you think she's all natural?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Wow. That's really interesting actually. They still look atheletic but have a great pair of big natural tits and killer legs to match. Digging the tight waist too. You're right about the arms looking really feminine lol
> 
> I agree that Steph probably looks more legit than 90% of the other diva's. It's her height and frame that make her look fierce, pretty big arms too. She's got the charisma to match it too.
> 
> I guess she has aged a bit over the years and maybe that's why her look has changed. But she has gotten noticeably more bulky/muscular over these past couple years. I think she may be on some sort of GH or Steroid, or has at least tried it. Do you think thats true or do you think she's all natural?


Yeah like I said, drugs and surgery weren't along every time. Back in the old days feminine looking girls actually dominated their sports because for females good femininity = good genetics. When there are no steroids around normal women can't prance around that more masculine is better anymore. Women are built differently than men so having curves can even be functional, as shown by the pics provided.

Same applies for males too. Before the drugs era, George Hackenschmidth was the biggest guy around...and Eugene Sandow and many others. All those guys had very thick bones and wide shoulders which is why they were so big. Nowadays you see guys with average-narrow shoulders beeing Youtube Fitness experts claiming natural with big shoulder muscles but they're all roided even when they're still skinny.

This is the difference between genetics and modern day political correctness. Just because everybody nowadays can juice him/herself to grills and take surgery doesn't mean they have as good genetics as the classical male V-Shape or classical feminine hourglass-shape.

The more you dig into classical sports the more you see that traits that are nowadays seen as "superficial" were once signs of superiority.

As for Stepth, yeah she has an enormous frame. 5'9", good shoulders, good mass, she seems very athletic too. I honestly don't see any faults with her physically from a wrestling standpoint. She's much more credible than almost any diva. Big, strong, athletic...too bad she's just an on-air role. If she was a diva I wouldn't skip all their segments. Steph vs Brie was the last Divas match I fully watched and enjoyed. She has more IT-factor in her finger than the whole Divas Division has combined.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Loudness said:


> Yeah like I said, drugs and surgery weren't along every time. Back in the old days feminine looking girls actually dominated their sports because for females good femininity = good genetics. When there are no steroids around normal women can't prance around that more masculine is better anymore. Women are built differently than men so having curves can even be functional, as shown by the pics provided.
> 
> Same applies for males too. Before the drugs era, George Hackenschmidth was the biggest guy around...and Eugene Sandow and many others. All those guys had very thick bones and wide shoulders which is why they were so big. Nowadays you see guys with average-narrow shoulders beeing Youtube Fitness experts claiming natural with big shoulder muscles but they're all roided even when they're still skinny.
> 
> ...



Some great points there. Seems like everyone is juiced to the gills now a days. Even if they are skinny they have muscle mass to them but in most cases it isn't authentic. 

I would love Steph as a full time diva. It would add so much more diverisity into the division and it she would make it way more interesting to watch. She could work a lot of great matches with several girls in the division, while also building their characters and helping them develop. 

Steph's frame is enormous and it does seem like she works hard in the gym. 

But do you think shes also on Steroids or HGH?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Loudness said:


> Just_Bring_It101 said:
> 
> 
> > You're right she does have talent, good mic skills, is actually a pretty good wrestler (summerslam match was impressive.). She has definitely improved over the years.
> ...


Who's a better wrestler? Shane or Stephanie? She doesn't look like a ****** but that nose job messed up her face.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Loudness said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah like I said, drugs and surgery weren't along every time. Back in the old days feminine looking girls actually dominated their sports because for females good femininity = good genetics. When there are no steroids around normal women can't prance around that more masculine is better anymore. Women are built differently than men so having curves can even be functional, as shown by the pics provided.
> ...


She works out a lot but to be honest, I don't see really good results from her working out a lot. Also there are plenty of gurls who are 5'9 and aren't big girls. I do think she's on HGH and to be honest, her "muscles" aren't impressive. Do you think she messed up on the nose job?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Loudness said:


> Just_Bring_It101 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikki is pretty comparable to Steph, but I would definitely say Steph is a lot wider, has bigger shoulders, and arms.
> ...


It's funny because I've showed my friends who don't watch wrestling and they say Steph looks manly and Nikki as well.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Lita's, holy shit during her Rated R run those puppy's got fly.


Wow


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> They look so real!!!!!!! Like you wouldn't even know that they were fake!


Ya too bad Sunny 96-98 didn't act like Tammy Sytch 2012-2014


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

the44boz said:


> Ya too bad Sunny 96-98 didn't act like Tammy Sytch 2012-2014


wow her funbags look really fake there lol!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> the44boz said:
> 
> 
> > Ya too bad Sunny 96-98 didn't act like Tammy Sytch 2012-2014
> ...


Looks just like Trish's. Spaced out alot


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Looks just like Trish's. Spaced out alot


Yup. Fake tit syndrome lol.

Hey Thanks12, clear out your private message inbox. I'm trying to send you something.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Yup. Fake tit syndrome lol.
> 
> Hey Thanks12, clear out your private message inbox. I'm trying to send you something.


can you send me something too.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

They looked really good in 96. I'm sure Corny would agree.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

the44boz said:


> Just_Bring_It101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Fake tit syndrome lol.
> ...


Just did bro. And wow! Great sunny pics.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Believe That said:


> Its really not even close
> Its really not even close


Yep.

HM to Mickie James:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh mickie's are perfect.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks just like Trish's. Spaced out alot
> ...


How to I clear out my private message inbox? Also do your hunk Stephanie looks bad without makeup?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Oh mickie's are perfect.


Still a shock to me that Mickie had breast implants!!! Did you know her breast actually pop in a match back in 2009?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Only way I can determine this is by titty fucking all of them.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Oh mickie's are perfect.


I can't believe I forgot about hers. Awesome.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Always loved Melina's


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not bad actually.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Not bad actually.


She kinda looks like a white Pam Grier.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

the44boz said:


> Just_Bring_It101 said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad actually.
> ...


This is what it really looks like!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> This is what it really looks like!


Yeah they look way better covered up. Lmao


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Taryn Terrell's are great too.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what it really looks like!
> ...


Yes. Before she had the implants, her breast looked good but weird looking still


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Yes. Before she had the implants, her breast looked good but weird looking still


Yeah they look awkward kind of. I know they are horrible now a days.

What do you think of them in this GIF from 2003?

Just judge from the neck down. I know her face is bad lol.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Before she had the implants, her breast looked good but weird looking still
> ...


Like you say, 2003 is the only time they looked good. 2001 horrible, 2002 half way decent but still to big, but when she gain more weight in 2003 it looked great. After that just bad really bad. She also messed with her nose. Now when she smiles, her nose scrunched a lot. Weird. Do you think she was a good heel in the AE?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks12 said:


> Like you say, 2003 is the only time they looked good. 2001 horrible, 2002 half way decent but still to big, but when she gain more weight in 2003 it looked great. After that just bad really bad. She also messed with her nose. Now when she smiles, her nose scrunched a lot. Weird. Do you think she was a good heel in the AE?


Yup. Like i said from the neck down looks great. especially in 2003 lol.

In the AE I thought she played the heel role quite well, she generated a lot of heat from the crowd and people seemed to legit hate her back then. Her acting wasn't that great, it's a bit better now, but yeah she was a good heel. 

I actually prefer her as a heel. In 2003 even thought she was at her hottest, she was pretty awkward as a face, and I think the only reason the crowd cheered for her was because of her tits and curvy body lol.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Like you say, 2003 is the only time they looked good. 2001 horrible, 2002 half way decent but still to big, but when she gain more weight in 2003 it looked great. After that just bad really bad. She also messed with her nose. Now when she smiles, her nose scrunched a lot. Weird. Do you think she was a good heel in the AE?
> ...


TBH, never thought she was a good heel. I mean it's not hard to call a girl a slut and basically she got heat cause she's a MCMAHON who associated with the bad guy HHH. Her over acting was cringe worthy and basically I never hated her but she was hair annyoing. Just like she is now. Plus she always wore too much makeup to make herself look pretty.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Like you say, 2003 is the only time they looked good. 2001 horrible, 2002 half way decent but still to big, but when she gain more weight in 2003 it looked great. After that just bad really bad. She also messed with her nose. Now when she smiles, her nose scrunched a lot. Weird. Do you think she was a good heel in the AE?


Stephanie Mcmahon was at her best from July 2001-March 2002, basically the end of the Attitude era. Apparently I had good taste in women as a kid before puberty, as I still have the same feelings, Stephanie Mcmahon was very sexy from mid 2001-early 2002, when she had a more darker complexion, showed more cleavage, wore casual clothes, had amazing and different hairtles.

then when she returned in July 2002 I found her less attractive, but very attractive nonetheless.

Still feel the same way after puberty. tastes stay the same.

























:banderas


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Had to go to that website to see most of the pics you posted. Regardless they pretty damn hot, her tits were way out of per-portion with her body in 2001-2002, but still sexy. 

What do you think of her now in the current era? I know you said tastes stay the same. She looks like a completely different woman tho (more like Chyna)


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Had to go to that website to see most of the pics you posted. Regardless they pretty damn hot, her tits were way out of per-portion with her body in 2001-2002, but still sexy.
> 
> What do you think of her now in the current era? I know you said tastes stay the same. She looks like a completely different woman tho (more like Chyna)





RLStern said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Like you say, 2003 is the only time they looked good. 2001 horrible, 2002 half way decent but still to big, but when she gain more weight in 2003 it looked great. After that just bad really bad. She also messed with her nose. Now when she smiles, her nose scrunched a lot. Weird. Do you think she was a good heel in the AE?
> ...


Stephanie when she turned heel from late 1999 to mid 2001, she had the most horrible hairstyle I have ever seen. What was up with the curly hairstyle? Her clothes were okay I guess. Just that she wore these leather pants which didn't fit her right since she has like no butt. Her style got better from 2001 to 2002 but still she had some bad hairstyles and still does and her breast only looked good in 2003 TBH. She was still an annoying heel too. Her breast Just Bring It is bad too.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Stephanie when she turned heel from late 1999 to mid 2001, she had the most horrible hairstyle I have ever seen. What was up with the curly hairstyle? Her clothes were okay I guess. Just that she wore these leather pants which didn't fit her right since she has like no butt. Her style got better from 2001 to 2002 but still she had some bad hairstyles and still does and her breast only looked good in 2003 TBH. She was still an annoying heel too. Her breast Just Bring It is bad too.


Stephanie Mcmahon 2001-2002 > 2002-2003

Her hairstyles was one of things that made her attractive from 1999-2002, when she returned in July 2002 she started having very plain or awkward hairstyles, from 2001-2002 she was very eccentric with her hairstyles and that made her more attractive.

She was the top female heel, and one of the top heels in general in the World Wrestling Federation from 1999-2002.

Take a look at this woman:





































































































































































































































:banderas


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

RLStern said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie when she turned heel from late 1999 to mid 2001, she had the most horrible hairstyle I have ever seen. What was up with the curly hairstyle? Her clothes were okay I guess. Just that she wore these leather pants which didn't fit her right since she has like no butt. Her style got better from 2001 to 2002 but still she had some bad hairstyles and still does and her breast only looked good in 2003 TBH. She was still an annoying heel too. Her breast Just Bring It is bad too.
> ...


I commented on your thread and I have pics and you we'll see avergae.


----------



## Krul (Oct 29, 2014)

I think a Trish nude picture would have lead to a horrible amount of masturbation in many lives .. she's probably the top one. 
Lita is a personal favourite. When she was teasing Matt Hardy before his match with Edge, that was great.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Krul said:


> I think a Trish nude picture would have lead to a horrible amount of masturbation in many lives .. she's probably the top one.
> Lita is a personal favourite. When she was teasing Matt Hardy before his match with Edge, that was great.


Lita is pretty. I like her uniqueness. Trish ehh. Too mcih makeup do me and always looked fake to me.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd have to give it to Nikki Bella, Maryse's are actually quality too.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hibachi said:


> I'd have to give it to Nikki Bella, Maryse's are actually quality too.


What about Candice Michelle's?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Nikki's are fake. I like my women natural....but, definately Nikki or Trish.


----------



## sexytanyawaiting4u (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks12 said:


> I know this is random but majority of the WWE divas past and present all had breast implants. Even the bosses daughter. The only people who I know don't have them are Stacy and AJ Lee. So. Here are pics of Stephanie, Torrie, Sable, Sunny, Chyna, Nikki Bella, Trish, Mickie James and Lita. Who do you think had the best?


Nikki's breast is nice now.. But i dont know why they go for implants..they could use natural treatments/ like i did


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

sexytanyawaiting4u said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is random but majority of the WWE divas past and present all had breast implants. Even the bosses daughter. The only people who I know don't have them are Stacy and AJ Lee. So. Here are pics of Stephanie, Torrie, Sable, Sunny, Chyna, Nikki Bella, Trish, Mickie James and Lita. Who do you think had the best?
> ...


What do you mean natural treatments?


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Natalya's tits are fucking unreal. In the past, Lita for sure.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Lita & Torrie!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

CenaNuff123 said:


> Natalya's tits are fucking unreal. In the past, Lita for sure.


Natalya's are fake?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Arkham258 said:


> Yup. Implants look like crap compared to natural boobs. I had a friend who could always spot them on someone. They don't look the same even with clothes on.
> 
> Girls with small boobs need to just get over it. There are plenty of other ways to still be attractive.


And there are some of us who actually PREFER small boobs. I"ll take small Bs over Cs, and As are perfect on a very slender woman. Big boobs especially look horrible when the woman gets older. They sag like crazy. Small ones always look good, even when she's sixty.


----------



## RubyClarke (Mar 24, 2015)

For me, it is MIckie James. I think almost all female celebrities have undergone a breast augmentation. Many hate the fake ones but I don’t think it is bad to undergo a surgery if you are not confident about your body structure. You will be shocked to know the number of people undergoing breast augmentation in the clinics in Toronto! One of my friends have had a breast augmentation surgery at Dr. Ronald Levin's clinic. I have visited the clinic once with her for her initial consultation with the surgeon. That was my first experience visiting a plastic surgery clinic!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

RubyClarke said:


> For me, it is MIckie James. I think almost all female celebrities have undergone a breast augmentation. Many hate the fake ones but I don?t think it is bad to undergo a surgery if you are not confident about your body structure. You will be shocked to know the number of people undergoing breast augmentation in the clinics in Toronto! One of my friends have had a breast augmentation surgery at Dr. Ronald Levin's clinic. I have visited the clinic once with her for her initial consultation with the surgeon. That was my first experience visiting a plastic surgery clinic!


Yeah but natrual is the best


----------

